

IBM CityOne: A Smarter Planet game - jsm386
http://www-01.ibm.com/software/solutions/soa/innov8/cityone/

======
hkuo
Was highly anticipating this for many months when it was announced. But it
lost me after a few minutes when A) I had to do a lot of thinking and reading
for B) a lack of any sense of "fun" in return. It isn't so much a game as a
learning simulation. Very dissapointed, as I felt it had some great potential
to be a "smarter" Sim City type game, but just overloaded me with
informational decisions straight off the bat.

